# ION Auger owners ????



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been using one most of the season and have been very happy with it overall. I would still like to see the trigger replaced with something else but that is the only thing I would change. Maybe next year's model will be different. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome auger. !! Thanks for all the replys !! I am sold on this auger !!!!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

raisinrat said:


> Ardisam owns ION they make and sell more power augers then anyone in the world , they also make tree stands and play and a few other major national brands. So I don't foresee rapala ever being able to buy them.
> 
> The china blade thing happened before rapala even owned strikmaster. The purchase of atrikemaster just happened this past fall officially.If memory severs me right the china blade thing happen 2 or 3 years ago maybe longer.
> 
> ...


 I knew that Ardisam owned Eskomo do they make all the auger for eskmo and who makes the Ion. I have an eskmo shanty and had to use there service for it and it was one of the best experences I have ever had. They were great


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

RichP said:


> No, I found it in Dick's, they had (maybe still do) a 25% discount on all their ice fishing gear, augers included. They had some Ions in both Brighton and Ann Arbor stores, if you have one near you, you might want to stop by because Dick's probably isn't a store that people usually associate with ice fishing....but they're probably picked over by now.


 Thanks for the heads-up Rich...


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like a great product but how long will the batteries last, in years? 

I've had different ion battery tools the past few years and when the battery goes it goes. It doesn't slow down it stops and needs recharging. 

How much is a spare battery?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> I knew that Ardisam owned Eskomo do they make all the auger for eskmo and who makes the Ion. I have an eskmo shanty and had to use there service for it and it was one of the best experences I have ever had. They were great


Yes they make the Eskimo augers also. They also make the earthquake dirt augers also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Rainman68 said:


> How much is a spare battery?


$150. Too much for me to consider one as a spare, will only purchase as a replacement when needed, fingers crossed that it won't be for 5 years or so...


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Here you can see the ION in action with the Bikini Ice Fishing Team :coolgleam

[youtube]EDH3cjW-9Xk[/youtube]


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Got to play with one over the weekend work great when it was cutting, the only problem we had was that the trigger froze up and it would only do about 1/4 turn. But after we got it thawed out worked better than my strike master


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kmfish (Nov 17, 2011)

The only thing I would change is the strap that holds the battery my broke. But I call them and I hade a new one in 2 days free love that. I drill about 100 hole this year with no problems woudent trade it for any thing out thare


----------



## ferg00 (Jun 9, 2006)

Have friends that own the Ion and Icegator, Icegator looks and feels much more sturdier, its twice as fast and you can adapt different auger bits to it. Plus the feature I like is the Icegator has forward and Reverse.


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gonna wait till next year on ION to see if any improvements Are made to it !!! Looks like the stealthSTX is for sale !!!


----------



## gotskunked (Nov 4, 2009)

I have not had my ion auger very long, but have used it 7 or 8 times now and am impressed. However, I had it out in low single digit weather one night for several hours and it def. affected the battery life. It was starting to stop and go several times while drilling holes after only about 25 holes through 7 inches of ice. I assumed this was from low battery life. I called the company regarding this and was told you have to keep battery warm, specifically above 40 degrees. However, it is too bulky and heavy to keep in pocket as was suggested. I started using a small soft case drink cooler and put a hand warmer in with battery on cold days. I also agree with the comment about the battery latch, I think something better could be designed for that. Overall i'm pleased and happy not to have to fool with gas or pulling till my arm,s sore to get my strikemaster running.


----------



## legendkiller (Oct 24, 2009)

Ive used my ion all season and am very impressed with it. I would recomend this to fellow sportsman. Battery life is good last all day probally drilled 50 holes threw 8 inches and battery still 2/3 life

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntto (May 13, 2012)

Check it out, muchhhhhhhh faster and better battery


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

huntto said:


> Check it out, muchhhhhhhh faster and better battery


 Ya BUTTTT ,,,,,, $600 & $700 for the Lith Ion Battery models ,Then ,,Buy the auger ?? Too rich for my blood !!!


----------

